# Poster



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

this is a poster i found on the web the other day,








ss


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jess and dinks (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow :shock: Glad im not the man on the bottom!


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol: heeheehee! I love it!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

:shock: :shock:


----------



## Dan (Jan 31, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

HOW CAN YOU LAUGH!?

it is kinda funny, BUT THAT GUY IS GOING TO LIKE DIE!!!


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that it's kind of rude and not a very nice poster. I would never make fun of a trainer like that. but it's pretty hilarious. I mean if I didn't do parelli I would love it. Susan that was a photoshopped picture. :wink:


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

:lol: Funny


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

lol wow thats good


----------



## BeautifulBay (Jan 25, 2007)

To me it doesn't look like a trainer getting whomped...it looks like a macho rodeo guy that kicked the horse a little too hard! :lol: That makes me like it!


----------



## RunicsGirl16 (Feb 13, 2007)

:shock: whoa! well that's what ya get!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: oh my god PLEASE PLEASE tell me that was done on photo shop or something!!!!


----------



## smart_slider (Jan 24, 2007)

i don't know, but(no offence)it drives me INSANE when you try to work with a horse and someone is watchin you. the person sits there and watches you sayin "that ain't how Parelli does it" or "Pat does it this way"...i agree with the method, but HATE it when i try to do something my way and everyone argues!!! lol, just blowin some steem.... :roll: sorry...
ss


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree Slider! LOL I get pretty grumpy when people start asking me if i am Parelli certified, LOL


----------

